# Belly pump on "M" Farmall leaking



## deerjack (Jun 14, 2013)

I have hooked up live hydraulics on my M Farmall. It worked great until recently. It now seems to build up back pressure thru the belly pump which I am using for oil storage and pushes oil up thru the dip stick tube. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks--Jack


----------

